# Back Gear Eccentric Handle for MFC Mill



## JPMacG (Jan 5, 2021)

Just finished a new back gear eccentric handle for my Atlas MFC mill.  I made it following Atlas drawing MI-251B from the downloads section.  It is made from a 3" x 2.5" x 1" piece of 2024T4 aluminum - not optimum, but what I had on hand.  The work was time consuming but straightforward.  I improvised the handle shape and, unfortunately, it looks very much like a toilet flush handle.  The knob is brass.


----------



## brandon428 (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like it does the job.  Incidentally, great idea on the drill chuck.  I never thought of doing that on mine.  Definitely could be more convenient than my drill press with objects of some sizes.


----------



## B Clem (Sep 16, 2021)

Doodling with CAD/CAM. This could be made with sub assemblies and welded or silver soldered together. Could also be hogged out of aluminum or bronze. Wish there were more hours in a day...


----------



## B Clem (Sep 29, 2021)

Found some time... A bit more to go with this but it will look and work better than the original (propping up the new one).


----------

